# Gentoo 2007 - Previsão???

## claupper

Boa tarde pessoal.....

Gostaria de saber quando será o lançamento do gentoo 2007.0 este ano?

----------

## dk_millares

Oi claupper,

aparentemente como diz no site será agora neste mês de março o lançamento do gentoo 2007.0

para maiores informações segue o link:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/

flw

----------

## claupper

 *dk_millares wrote:*   

> Oi claupper,
> 
> aparentemente como diz no site serï¿½ agora neste mï¿½s de marï¿½o o lanï¿½amento do gentoo 2007.0
> 
> para maiores informaï¿½ï¿½es segue o link:
> ...

 

Muito obrigado e tenha um bom dia.....

----------

## claupper

Boa tarde...

Gostaria de saber qual a data de lançamento do gentoo 2007.0

----------

## hmbr

É uma boa pergunta.

Na lista do gentoo saiu uma discussão a uns dias, alguem colocou o link para o bugzilla da 2007.0, mas os devs não divulgaram nada.

Seria bom perguntar nos canais de irc #gentoo ou #gentoo-chat

[]'s

----------

## claupper

Blz.....

----------

## pilla

A resposta-padrão  é "quando estiver pronto"   :Cool:  .

Além disso, basta usar qualquer livecd com chroot (como um knoppix), baixar um stage3 e ir em frente com o manual.

----------

## hmbr

sim, com certeza

eu acho uma pena não estipularem pelo menos um período, mas possivelmente os recentes acontecimentos estejam atrapalhando.

nesta semana saiu uma um importante dev, isso com certeza vai influir no desenvolvimento.

[]'s

----------

## magemaster

pelo que andei lendo no forum, ja tem o profile 2007.0

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Boas.

[mod]Juntei duas threads sobre a data de lançamento do 2007.0[/mod]

claupper, por favor nao cries 2 threads para o mesmo. Já tinhas criado uma thread há um mesmo a este respeito, bastava teres adicionado novo post!.

 *magemaster wrote:*   

> pelo que andei lendo no forum, ja tem o profile 2007.0

 

Cuidado. Embora o profile já esteja nas snapshots da àrvore do Portage, este profile ainda não é suportado. Se houver algum problema, não reportem bugs nem peçam ajuda!

----------

## hmbr

 *magemaster wrote:*   

> pelo que andei lendo no forum, ja tem o profile 2007.0

 

Use o 2007.0 apenas quando os desenvolvedores avisarem que está pronto, antes não.

----------

